# Hawaii Reviews for November 2010...



## billhall (Nov 5, 2010)

November 2010


----------



## billhall (Nov 5, 2010)

*Cliffs Resort, Kauai, 10/31/10*

*New Review *


Cliffs Resort 
Reviewer:  Marian Laroche​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 5, 2010)

*Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas, Kauai, 10/23/10*

*New Review *


Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer: Marian Laroche​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 8, 2010)

*Pahio at Kauai Beach Villas, Kauai, 10/29/10*

*New Review *


Pahio at Kauai Beach Villas  
Reviewer:  David Etzel​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 14, 2010)

*Bay Club, Big Island, 10/20/10*

*New Review *


Bay Club  
Reviewer:  Douglas DeBoer​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 14, 2010)

*Paniolo Greens, Big Island, 12/05/09*

*New Review *


Paniolo Greens  
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 20, 2010)

*Marriott Waiohai, Kauai, 10/30/10*

*New Review *


Marriott Waiohai  
Reviewer:  Richard and Courtney Krakauer​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 20, 2010)

*Maui Schooner, Maui, 11/13/10*

*New Review *


Maui Schooner  
Reviewer:  Marcelyn & Rob Rawls LePique​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 20, 2010)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas, Maui, 10/23/10*

*New Review *


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas  
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 22, 2010)

*Bay Club, Big Island, 8/07/10*

*New Review *


Bay Club  
Reviewer:  John and Amalia Mueller​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 25, 2010)

*Mauna Loa Village by the Sea, Big Island, 11/19/10*

*New Review *


Mauna Loa Village by the Sea  
Reviewer: Chris Addington​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 25, 2010)

*Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club, Oahu, 11/15/10*

*New Review *


Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club  
Reviewer: Bill Tilley​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 28, 2010)

*HGVC at Waikoloa Beach Resort (Kohala Suites), Big Island, 11/13/10*

*New Review *


HGVC at Waikoloa Beach Resort (Kohala Suites)  
Reviewer: Judy & Bill Wagner​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pahio at the Shearwater, Kauai, 11/06/10*

*New Review *


Pahio at the Shearwater  
Reviewer: Judy & Bill Wagner​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*[


----------



## billhall (Nov 28, 2010)

*Marriott's Kauai Lagoons, Kauai, 11/06/10*

*New Review *


Marriott's Kauai Lagoons  
Reviewer:  Richard and Courtney Krakauer​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

